# Baroque oboe - which pitch (to play with natural trumpet and alone)?



## Shazberry

Hi, I'm looking to take up the baroque oboe and was wondering which pitch people would advise I start with. I played (modern) oboe for many years, then switched over to brass playing for the last 20 years. My husband is just taking up the natural trumpet and I thought that in order to join him, I'd rather learn baroque oboe than natural trumpet. So it would be great to be able to play things with him, but overall I'm not really sure what pitch would make sense for me to be looking at. I'm totally new to period instruments and I don't know what pitch(es) the repertoire is written for, or if it's just all quite varied and I will need both a 415 and a 440...?

I'd really appreciate people's advice  .

Thanks very much!


----------

